# Bezugsquelle für Profibusstecker ?



## Stefan B. (4 Juli 2006)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Bezugsquelle für Profibusstecker. Siemens greift da ja richtig zu.......

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich ???  

MfG Stefan


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 Juli 2006)

Die ganz billige "Lösung":

Selber löten, die Widerstände nicht vergessen.

Ich rate allerdings von dieser Lösung ab.

Davon abgesehen, dass die Arbeitszeit wahrscheinlich die Materialkosten wieder auffrisst.


----------



## AndyPed (5 Juli 2006)

Helmholz,Vipa, Deltalogic ? usw.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

hier unser Angebot an PROFIBUS-Anschlussstecker:

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/pbstecker/pbstecker.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Boxy (24 Juli 2006)

Oder einfach mal bei Ebay reinschauen.
Da werden sehr oft Stecker verjubelt ...


----------



## seeba (24 Juli 2006)

Reichelt...


----------



## martin3885 (24 Juli 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte Stecker von Vipa vorschlagen. Aber dann lesend eure Einträge weiss ich nicht mehr von welcher Firma besser ist. Kann jemand mir den Unterschied erklären?
Gruß
Martin


----------



## TobiasM (25 Juli 2006)

Die Hersteller sind mit Siemens, Helmholz, VIPA und Erni (gibt es noch mehr?) ja alles namhafte Firmen so dass es keinen grundsätzlichen Unterschied in der Qualität geben sollte.

Wir verwenden die von Helmholz weil unser Hauptkunde nur Siemens und Helmholz (ca. 10 % günstiger) freigegeben hat.

Tobi


----------



## Stefan B. (25 Juli 2006)

Danke für die Infos. Habe mir bei ebay ein paar geholt.....

MfG Stefan


----------



## Boxy (26 Juli 2006)

3 . 2 . 1 meins :-D war ja klar ....


----------



## Thorsten.Brach (14 August 2006)

Hallo,

Wir haben teilweise auch Stecker von der Firma "Erni" verbaut...

Die meisten Profibus-Stecker sind ja abgewinckelt - Bei "Erni" bekommt man die auch in gerader Bauform...

aber ob die billiger sind ?


Denke an den Profibus-Steckverbindern sollte man nicht am falschen Ende sparen...

die Fast-Connect von Siemens haben zwar ihren Preis, aber die machen auch die wenigsten Probleme und sind schnell und sauber anzuschließen...


mfg

Thorsten


----------



## Markus (20 August 2006)

die billigsten die ich kenne sind von wago.
aber ich mag die nicht, sind halt wirklich extrem billig...
dünnes plastkgehäuse wo beide halbschalen verklipst werden, schraubsnschlüsse.​ 
augrund der schraubanschlüsse, und dem engen gehäuse sind sie meiner meinung nach spätestens bei der montage wieder teurer...​ 
ich hatte zudem bei einigen steckern probleme mit den abschlusswiderständen.​ 

vipa hat meiner meinung die besten stecker, fastconnect ist meiner meinung nach pflicht bei profibus steckern, und das silbrige gehäuse sieht zumindest so aus als ob igendwas emv-optimiertes aufgedampft worden wäre...​ 
selber habe ich aber siemens stecker im einsatz, das liegt aber einfach daran das ich mir schon beim bestellen die zeit spare und eine große schwäche für das "tia" von siemens habe.
und das schreckt mich aus prinzip vor anderen herstellern ab, egal ob panel, fu, oder sonst was...​


----------



## Question_mark (20 August 2006)

*"tia" .. Wat iss dat denn ???*

Hallo Markus,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> für das "tia" von siemens



Was ist den "tia" ??? Kannst Du uns Unwissende aufklären, bitte.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (20 August 2006)

totaly integratet automation

eben das tolle an siemens, alles in einem projekt, gmeinsame datenhaltung, gemeinsamer variablenhaushalt,...

das hat zwar mit steckern nichts zu tun, aber wenn ich den ganzen anderen kram bei siemens kauf, dann reissen es die paar stecker auch nicht mehr raus...


----------



## Question_mark (20 August 2006)

*tia*

Hallo Markus,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> totaly integratet automation
> 
> eben das tolle an siemens, alles in einem projekt, gmeinsame datenhaltung, gemeinsamer variablenhaushalt,...
> 
> das hat zwar mit steckern nichts zu tun, aber wenn ich den ganzen anderen kram bei siemens kauf, dann reissen es die paar stecker auch nicht mehr raus...



Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, "totally integrated automation" konnte ich aber jetzt wirklich nicht mit den Profibus-Steckern zusammen bringen...
Aber im Prinzip hast Du Recht, bei einem Projekt sind die paar Euros mehr für einige Siemens Profibus Stecker eigentlich Peanuts...
Und erspart dann bei der IBS auch noch einigen Ärger, wenn so ein popeliger Stecker (woanders für 10,-Euronen billiger eingekauft), dann im Endeffekt ganz schön teuer werden kann.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## profichip (22 August 2006)

*Profibus-Stecker EasyConn*

Hallo Herr Stefan,

Sie können uns gerne kontaktieren unter www.profichip.com
Die EasyConn werden auch von VIPA angeboten.
Merkmale: +/- Diagnostic LED, Terminationswitch, Metall-Gehäuse
vG


----------

